#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  What are the pros and cons of using browser cookies?

## Bhavya

Cookies are a small piece of files with information that websites store on your computer. The cookies contain little amounts of text, it can be Session ID, the User ID or any other text. By clearing cookies, we can able to log out of all websites that we browsed and websites wont remember any settings changes we made on them. Do you guys know what are the pros and cons of browser cookies?

----------

